# RS-485 Spannungsversorgung der einzel Komponenten



## HeXoR (18 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ca. 20 RFID Leser über RS-485 mit einer Phoenix SPS verbinden und so eine Türschließanlage verwirklichen. Die SPS bekommt ihre Informationen über Lan und soll den komletten Tür-Auf und Zugangskontroll Prozess übernehmen.

So jetzt zu meinem Problem. Die Leitungslänge von der SPS bis zum letzten RFID beträgt ca. 250-300m. Das ist für RS-485 erstmal kein Problem, für meine Spannungsversorgung aber schon. =) Leitungslänge und Leitungswiderstand spucken mir da in die Suppe.
Jetzt war die Überlegung jeden RFID Leser mit einem eigenen Steckernetzteil zu versorgen, ich bin mir aber fast sicher das es so zu mittelmäßigen bis schweren Problemen bei der Datenübertragen kommt. Vorallem wenn nicht alle Netzteile mit der gleichen Phase versorgt werden.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen und kann mir vielleicht ein oder zwei Tips geben, mir wäre sehr geholfen. Vielleicht gibt es mit den Steckernetzteilen garkeine schwierigkeiten, ich hab leider keine Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet möchte das aber gerne ändern.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## StareR (25 März 2011)

Hi, hast schon mit ne kurzen Leitung getestet?


----------



## Bl000b3r (30 März 2011)

für jeden der 20 RFID Leser ein extra Netzteil anschliessen halte ich für übertrieben, wie wärs mit:

a) Kabel mit größeren Querschnitt fü Stromversorgung

b) wo sitzen deine Spannungsregler ? Am Anfang oder am Ende der Leitung ? güntig wäre sie am Ende zu platzieren, dann kannst du mehr spannung drauflegen (z.b. 12v) und der regler drückt sie auf 5V runter, so hast du zwar trotzdem Verluste, aber die RFID's laufen korrekt

c) Spannungsstützen mit Kondensatoren könnte klappen, bin ich aber kein Fan von xD

am sinnvollsten halte die Variante b), vorallem da kleine Spannungsregler für kleines Geld zu haben sind und somit in der Summe weniger Verlustleistung zustande kommt, als durch 20 einzelne Netzteile


----------



## PLCUser (8 April 2011)

Also das mit den unterschiedlichen Netzteilen gibt sicher Probleme,
ausser du fährst auf der RS485 mit galvanischer Trennung, was bei dieser Leitungslänge fast besser wäre. Ich persönlich würde einen CAN verwenden, da ist die Sicherungsschicht schon dabei (aber trotzdem galvanisch getrennt).

Ich würde so alle 30m ein 24V Netztteil einbauen, dann ist das ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leitunsdicke und Länge. Ausser deine Verbraucher brauchen alle nur ein paar mA.


----------



## bike (8 April 2011)

PLCUser schrieb:


> Also das mit den unterschiedlichen Netzteilen gibt sicher Probleme,
> ausser du fährst auf der RS485 mit galvanischer Trennung, was bei dieser Leitungslänge fast besser wäre. Ich persönlich würde einen CAN verwenden, da ist die Sicherungsschicht schon dabei (aber trotzdem galvanisch getrennt).
> 
> Ich würde so alle 30m ein 24V Netztteil einbauen, dann ist das ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leitunsdicke und Länge. Ausser deine Verbraucher brauchen alle nur ein paar mA.



Wenn er die Schnittstelle ändern kann, dann einfach Profibus, läuft fast immer.

Can ist doch nicht so der absolute Standard.


bike


----------



## PLCUser (11 April 2011)

Muß ich da auch noch ein 10 mm² Erdungskabel mitziehen beim Profibus,
oder ist der galvanisch getrennt ?
Natürlich kann man eine galvanische Trennung auch einbauen,
aber ich glaube das da die Buskomponenten den Preis des Leser um ein vielfaches übersteigen werden. Eine CPU mit CAN kosten unter 5.- € und das in sehr kleinen Stückzahlen.
Ausserdem kannst du noch CAT5 Kabel für den Bus verwenden die jeder Elektriker kennt und verlegen kann.


----------

